# Rant on shipping for soap bags/packaging



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

At this point I have been using muslin bags for my soap. We stamp the bags. Not the cheapest method, but the one that my DS and DH will help me with the process.

I order from Muslin bag.com. This time the shipping for 500 bags, 30 organza (very light) 6/9 and 30 8/14 came to $25+. They usually ship in plastic envelopes. 

I think this is way too much $ for such light packages. Does anyone use them? or do you order from someone that has better prices for shipping. It does not do me any good to order from a place that has the best price on bags $.26 each if the shipping is outrageous. It really makes me mad. I would even consider packaging myself with some other method rather than pay this CRAZY price for shipping something so light and compact. 

It the help from DH and DS really worth this added cost?


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

Check out papermart. I don't know if it's better or not, but I've found their prices on other things to be good.


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

Yes and maybe Nashville Wraps. We get some of our gift boxes from them because they will do smaller qty bulk. at decent price.


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Have you checked here:

http://www.packcoinc.com/cloth-drawstring-bags.html


----------



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

Thanks! cheaper bags and free shipping. I am eager to see what they look like.


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Let us know what you think. I got the info. on the dish a while back and tucked it away thinking I might use them to distinguish a new line I want to do. What do you stamp yours with? I'm wanting to get a custom stamp done. But I gotta get through this year first. I have way too many ideas in my head and not enough time. LOL


----------



## jdranch (Jan 31, 2010)

I have ordered from muslim bags also- not too impressed. I am curious too- what are you stamping with?


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2008)

I don't know for sure if they have muslim bags (can't imagine that they don't), but I order from Uline and they have free shipping.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Talk to PJ, she does this also...I simply won't pay shipping like this and have you thought about simply calling and complaining? Vicki


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

"muslim" bags. Hahahaha!


----------



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

We had stamps made from Rubberstamp.net. They are just blocks of wood with the stamp. We had our company name made and one that said HANDMADE GOAT MILK SOAP It actually goes easy when we are bagging. My DH REFUSED to wrap. We stick a double sided card in the stamped bag. 

I did email and complain. The problem with this was the add said MADE in the USA. which is one of the reasons I purchased from them. The reason she said the shipping was so high was because they are shipped from over seas. I hope she was confused about WHICH bags I was asking about.

I am also looking for 6/9 inch organza if anyone has a great price and free shipping on those. A bar of soap and a 4 oz candle will fit nicely in this size.


----------



## jdranch (Jan 31, 2010)

Shipping from overseas but made in the USA- good grief! 

Do you use any particular type of ink (stamp pad) to get it to *stick* to the bag?


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

And do you have to put something in the bag to keep it from going through to the other side?


----------



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

I used a stamp pad from Office Max. It is very clear in spots, lighter in other places. Kathy, My bars are not as pretty as the one I received from you. Mostly evenly cut soap but not very, more on the "rustic" side. Cut with a miter box. So the "rustic" looking bag works for me. Stamped on the front 

Refresh Soap Company

Stamped on the back

Handmade Goat Soap
(name of scent)

We do get many comments and people seem to like the look. 

I like it and DH will help if I do not ask him to wrap bars.


----------



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

BTW- business card inside the bag with contact info, ingredients and other scents.


----------



## jdranch (Jan 31, 2010)

thanks for the info. I have never stamped fabric... good to know you don't need a specific type of ink. thanks again and thank you Kathy for a good supplier source!


----------



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

It won't be washed.


----------



## jdranch (Jan 31, 2010)

I ordered bags from http://www.packcoinc.com/cloth-drawstring-bags.html

I bought bags from muslinbags.com. The ones from Pack are less expensive with free shipping that is fast. The bags (imo) are better quality than the muslinbags (maybe because it is a slightly different material) and the strings are thicker. There is a red thread line on the bags that I am not all that crazy about. The drawback: my soap won't fit into it!  I ordered the same size as the muslinbags but the opening is significantly smaller. I had to rip it to make it fit.  My soap is not large (under 4 oz). Really stinks. I will try to post a picture later so ya'll can see the comparision but wanted to share my info...

ETA- made in Indonesia

[attachment deleted by admin]


----------



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

Hmm.
Ok, mine should be here any time. I hope our soap fits.


----------



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

They do have several different sizes. It would still be cheaper even if I ordered one size larger.


----------



## Patty13637 (Oct 26, 2007)

I order from packo all the time . If the bags are not right they will take them back on there dime not mine . My labels are a buisness cards hot glued to the bags and the scent label is hot glued to the back side with a label from online label . Has worked well for 3 plus years this way .


----------



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

I did receive mine last week and the size was just right. I did not see any difference between the two. I did notice that they were much cheaper, had a rolled hem on the casing for the string, were made of heavier fabric, and heavier string AND had FREE shipping. 


I will not hesitate to order from them again. 


ON THE OTHER HAND...The same day I ordered organza bags from the same company that sells muslinbags.com and STILL have NOT received the bags. I slip a bar of soap and a 6 inch candle tin down inside of these and sell them. Easy peesy.


----------

